# Suspension Setup?



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok ive got some dough to buy suspension stuff. What should i go with? I was thinking H&R springs and the KYB AGX's. Theyre goin on my 98 200 SE-R. What do you guys think i should do? Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I think you should sell your Sentra, then, with that money and your extra dough, buy a Miata. You'll kill two birds with one stone: better suspension and rear-wheel drive.

Or, use the







feature on this site. Also, visit SR20DEFORUMS and perform the same search.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

H&R and AGX's should make for a good setup


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *I think you should sell your Sentra, then, with that money and your extra dough, buy a Miata. You'll kill two birds with one stone: better suspension and rear-wheel drive.
> 
> *


Miata??? why?? 
I've always heard ground control coilovers would be the way to go.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

somebody planning to sell a '98 se-r??? 
miatas are cool, but not as practical as the b14....imo....
and believe me, i have an M-edition.....


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

GROUND CONTROL


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I would personally go with GC coilovers, but thats just me. And I know that I am cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Really happy with my Eibach Pro Kits and AGX's. I am not sure how the H&R's you're talking about compare in terms of spring rate though.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

If you plan on going with AGX's I would go with B13 fronts, and B14 rears. By putting the B13 fronts on you will free up some more suspension travel. On our cars every little bit counts. I also recommend Ground-Controls. Ideally a Motivational setup would be the best bet, some can't justify that kind of spending.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i recommend ground control and AGX adjustable that or get the motivational engineering full set up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Remember that you NEED Ground Controls to benefit form the b13 fronts.


----------

